# [Urgent] BIOS Error ""Error sending End of Post message to ME"



## coolvivs (Sep 6, 2013)

When my system boots up, it stalls like nothing is happening and remains blank for few minute and then a message pops up "Error sending End of Post message to ME" and then starts.

But after 3-4 minute of use, system crashes and get turnoff instantaneously. I've shown it in service center, they just upgraded to latest bios version and replaced CMOS battery and said this will not happen again.

But in next 3-4 days same problem happened again and when i visited again they couldn't find the solution. 

Currently when this problem occurs to me, i just simply update BIOS from pendrive in DOS mode. But it is happening frequently in 3-4 days.

Does anyone have an idea how to correct this issue permanently?

Here are my system specifications:-

Model-  Acer Aspire 5742
OS-      Windows 7 Home Premium
System Type- 64 bit Operating System
Processor-  Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-370M @ 2.40 Ghz
Ram- 2 GB


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 7, 2013)

Update the drivers, especially Intel Management Engine.


----------

